
Apple has plans to use hydrogen in batteries allowing iPhones and iPods - protomyth
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2078499/Apple-plans-use-hydrogen-batteries-allowing-iPhones-iPods-hold-charge-WEEKS.html?ITO=socialnet-twitter-mailonline
======
Egregore
Will I be able to to fill my own generated hydrogen, or I'll have to by it
prepackaged from Apple?

